# Cyclogest



## CB30 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi there, I have just had my BT and awaiting the results! I thought I should have been given a prescription for more cyclogest but the nurse said because it was my first IVF cycle I didn't need to continue with it. I've never heard this before and am worried as I only have 2 more days worth of the cyclogest. Does this sound normal? Thanks and merry christmas xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Normally you would continue Cyclogest at least until test day. I'd contact clinic again for advice tomorrow when they are open.
Maz x


----------

